# Dress customs in Southern Spain/ Portugal?



## PClapham

WE will be there in May- I have heard shorts are not a good idea in Europe- but maybe that is only in the North?  That's for both men and women!
Thanks

Anitak


----------



## Passepartout

Those people are so used to sunburned Brits that just about anything goes. Though I haven't found the 'clothing optional' beaches- tops are optional in many places.

Keep a shawl handy if your top is sleeveless and you want to visit a church. 

Jim


----------



## PClapham

Thanks- another problem-the place we got thru II says parking is 10 euros a day and it is necessary to reserve in advance!  Does anyone know if it is really necessary to do this?  The location is Portimao, Portugal.

Anitak


----------



## Margariet

Tourists can always wear shorts. Local men and women don't wear them, certainly not in May! Is that what you mean?


----------



## PClapham

Yes, thanks-I think we'll skip the shorts attire.

Now I'm worrying about parking!  I'm guessing there is on street parking-anyone have any information about this?

Anitak


----------



## Margariet

If you have to reserve parking space then they might have only limited space. But it's no problem to make a reservation? 

Which resort are you staying?


----------



## Passepartout

The place we stayed at in Portimao, Clube Vilarosa, had an underground garage and was fairly limited. There isn't a lot of street parking in Portimao, so better plan on paying for it. Our resort didn't have wi-fi, so there is a modern supermarket/mall that if I remember the name, I'll email you. As I recall, it's called Continental and it's at AvV6 and Av Miguel Bombarda. Good place for groceries and more, and there are several of them across the Algarve.

OK stuff to do. Mostly beach stuff. There are a lot of Brit type places. 'Irish Pubs' and the like. Great seafood restaurants all along the cliff overlooking the Praia (beach). You must try 'Cataplana'. Call ahead if you can, it takes 45 min. or so to prepare, or just sit and drink Vino Rioja while you wait. Incidentally in restaurants, they charge for the bread. I can vouch for the sangria.

We drove out to Cape Sagres. The school of Prince Henry the Navigator where all the great explorers got their knowledge. Magellan, Columbus and the rest. Plenty interesting. 

Jim


----------



## PClapham

Thanks for the recommendations- I'll write in plan.
Anita


----------



## Pompey Family

Why worry about what to wear?  Are you concerned about looking out of place or offending the locals?  The simple answer is to wear what you like.  If you feel more comfortable in shorts when it's warm then wear shorts.  Spaniards wear shorts too although they're less likely to in May because they're used to warmer weather they certainly won't think any less of you if you decide to wear shorts.  Last time I went to Marbella in February I was in my shorts because it was warm enough for me and I felt comfortable in them however some of the locals were wrapped up like it was the middle of winter.  There's no dress code in Europe, wear what you want although socks and sandals is a definite no no.


----------



## PStreet1

For me, the dress code in southern Spain/Portugal is similar to Mexico:  locals don't wear shorts--they may wear clothing so tight you wonder how they possibly got into it, but they don't wear shorts.  I don't think they look down on tourists, but they do dismiss us as "more tourists."  For me, it's a better feeling to at least semi-blend-in with the locals.  I know I still stand out, but at least I'm trying my version of "when in Rome...."

We're in Spain right now, and it's cold, with a capital "C."  I, unfortunately, didn't pack for this, and I'm wandering the streets of Granada with a long sleeved t-shirt (the only one I packed, and it only on a whim), a long sleeved shirt over it, my fleece hoodie (also a last minute addition) and a jacket I bought on the ship over here, only because it was half price.  Without any of those items, I would be frozen to the bone.  However, the rain is supposed to stop soon, so maybe it will warm up some.


----------



## Margariet

PStreet1 said:


> For me, the dress code in southern Spain/Portugal is similar to Mexico:  locals don't wear shorts--they may wear clothing so tight you wonder how they possibly got into it, but they don't wear shorts.  I don't think they look down on tourists, but they do dismiss us as "more tourists."  For me, it's a better feeling to at least semi-blend-in with the locals.  I know I still stand out, but at least I'm trying my version of "when in Rome...."
> 
> We're in Spain right now, and it's cold, with a capital "C."  I, unfortunately, didn't pack for this, and I'm wandering the streets of Granada with a long sleeved t-shirt (the only one I packed, and it only on a whim), a long sleeved shirt over it, my fleece hoodie (also a last minute addition) and a jacket I bought on the ship over here, only because it was half price.  Without any of those items, I would be frozen to the bone.  However, the rain is supposed to stop soon, so maybe it will warm up some.



Oh, I'm sorry for you! Very unusual for this time of year! I saw on the weather forecast that it will get better from Tuesday onwards: higher temperatures and lots of sunshine. I do hope you will enjoy the rest of your stay!


----------



## PClapham

Gosh- cold!  WE're going to be there May 13.  If you don't wear shorts, what do you wear there to blend in?  That is, it it's warm enough!  I'm thinking those pants that stop just below the knee.  Is that what you do?

Thanks for any guidance....

Anitak


----------



## PStreet1

My husband and I are wearing regular pants.  We've now been in Granada, Jerez, Cordoba, and Segovia.  We're heading for Madrid today for 6 nights.  I've seen not one person that I thought might be Spanish in shorts or cropped pants.  I've seen lots of jeans of various sorts and lots of skirts--some very, very short.  I don't know that we actually blend in, but at least we don't look "tourist" from two blocks away.


----------



## CarolF

*Trip Advisor -  Destination Expert (Spain)*

Deleted.

Double post.


----------



## CarolF

*Trip Advisor -  Destination Expert (Spain)*

The Dress Code for Visitors to Spain
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowTopi..._Dress_Code_for_Visitors_to_Spain-Madrid.html



> A. Introduction
> 
> When you are in your own city and see a group of foreign tourists, you take a quick look at them and make an instant judgment of them, whether they are educated or not and what socio-economic class they belong to. This is human nature and first impressions are important. When you go to Spain, the Spanish people you come in contact with will also be getting their first impressions of you, depending on your dress. You may not get the best treatment at hotels and restaurants if you are not dressed appropriately.
> 
> This is a guide for educated visitors to Spain who want to blend in and not stand out as tourists. Those who dress properly according to Spanish customs will not be ashamed if they meet Spanish people. By not standing out in crowds, they will not be the targets of pickpockets. Dressing according to local customs shows respect for the country that you visit.
> 
> There are foreigners who are proud of the fact that in their vacation to Spain they wore shorts all the time. This is not the guide for them.
> 
> Spain is a modern country, but with many traditions of dress. The Spanish take pride in the way they dress, and they dress well compared to people of other western countries. Also Spanish women are much more feminine than their counterparts in other western countries. All of the Spanish take much care and thought when buying their clothes because they want to be well dressed.
> 
> The typical visitor to Spain will be using only one medium sized suitcase, so much care has to be used for packing good looking clothes that will fit in one suitcase. Another thing to think about is that Spain does get all of the seasons of the year, meaning spring, summer, fall, and winter. This applies to the south of Spain also, which is Andalusia, although it may be a tad warmer than northern Spain in winter.
> 
> You want to pack lightly and leave about a third of your suitcase empty for the souvenirs you will buy. Going to stores and buying things you cannot find in your own country is one of the fun things of travel.
> 
> There are hardly any self service laundromats in Spain, because this is not the custom in the country. You may want to bring two wire hangers, in case you have to wash some of your clothes in your hotel bathroom. You can buy liquid detergent at any supermarket in Spain, so you do not have to bring this. If you are staying in an apartment, it may have a laundry machine, but it may not have a clothes dryer.
> 
> Jeans are acceptable during the day, but they are not the most practical if you have to wash them. It takes a very long time to dry jeans. It is better to bring wash and wear clothing that does not need ironing, because you may not find an iron in your hotel room.
> 
> For non-business visitors, the best clothing to pack are dressy casuals. These can be used almost everywhere, including good restaurants at night.
> 
> Before you go to Spain, research the temperature averages for the place you are visiting, so you can plan your wardrobe properly.
> 
> B. Business Attire
> 
> 1. If you are coming for business to Spain and you are a man, you should always wear a dark conservative business suit and tie, even during summer. The only exceptions seem to be programmers, who usually use dressy casuals. The geek look seems to be the standard for programmers in Spain.
> 
> 2. Men should wear a good watch because most Spanish businessmen wear good watches. If you wore a plastic watch, they may think you cannot afford a good one and they may get a negative impression of you. Go to Calle Serrano in Madrid and look at how the men look at the watches in jewelry stores for long periods of time. The watch is a status symbol in Spain.
> 
> 3. Men should be sure that the pants they were are the correct length and break a little at the instep. All Spanish men have the correct pant length because when you buy a pair of pants in Spain, the alteration for the pant length is free. If you did not have the correct pant length, it would be very noticeable in Spain.
> 
> 4. Women should wear dark suits, with skirt or pants. If the suit has a skirt, be sure that the length of the skirt is conservative. A miniskirt for business is not considered good practice in Spain.
> 
> 5. Women should wear a good watch. Discreet gold jewelry, such as earrings and a small gold necklace are fine. Only young girls wear plastic jewelry in Spain. If you wore big plastic jewelry, it is a dead giveaway that you are American.
> 
> 6. Men should wear leather shoes with rubber soles. Women should wear leather shoes with low heels and rubber soles. The reason for rubber soles is that many cities and towns have cobblestone streets and if the soles are leather, the person may slip and fall down. A good fall can ruin a vacation. Shoes should be clean.
> 
> 7. Spain is one of the countries that has a wonderful shoe industry. Some of the best shoes in the world are made in Spain. People are very conscious of wearing good shoes. Be aware of this. Good shoes are a good souvenir buy. If your shoes are not good, people will notice it.
> 
> C. Summer Attire at the Beach
> 
> 1. Men can wear shorts and T shirts at the beach, with flip flops, if they want to. The T shirts should not have any message, such as proclaiming that you are from New York City. There are many people who are anti-American and it is better to be discreet. Also no wild colors. Tank tops are a sign of low class.
> 
> 2. Women can wear shorts and T shirts also at the beach.
> 
> 3. If one goes for lunch or dinner at a fancy restaurant, the men should wear shirts or polo shirts and long pants. T shirts are not allowed. The shirt always has to have a collar. Sandals are allowed. Socks are never worn with sandals in Spain.
> 
> 4. Women can wear fancy casuals.
> 
> 5. Men and women should not wear swimming clothes at any restaurant, unless it is at a beach and it is a chiringuito. If it is a chiringuito, eat outside in your swimming clothes, not inside the restaurant, which is reserved for better dressed customers.
> 
> 6. Here is a tip to women who want to go topless on the beach. The law permits topless attire at every beach. However look before you remove your top. Many beaches, such as San Sebastian's La Concha, are conservative and you do not see any women there topless. You do not want to be the only one going topless. Also do not cavort on the beach if you go topless, but be discreet. Many Spanish people are asking the government to put rules because they do not want their children to see topless women at the beach. This is quite controversial, but be aware that the conservative members of this society do not approve of topless women on the beach.
> 
> D. Summer Attire in the City
> 
> 1. What would you wear if you wanted to dress casually and go inside the Hotel Ritz in Madrid and sit in the lobby to await a friend? Picture yourself in that situation. If the outfit you choose is appropriate for that situation, then you can go to any place in Spain and have the confidence that you are well dressed. If not, rethink your outfit.
> 
> 2. Men should always wear long pants. There is no exception to this rule. It is better to bring dark pants that will hide any stains.
> 
> 3. Men can wear polo shirts or shirts with a discreet color or pattern. Do not wear anything that calls attention to yourself.
> 
> 4. Women can wear pants and a conservative top. Remember that churches are usually included in any tourist place, because the churches are repositories of much of the art produced in the past. Women should not wear anything they would not wear when going to their own churches in their own countries. Would you wear a strapless top if you were going to your church for Sunday Mass? It would be an insult to your congregation. The same holds true for Spain. There are many conservative Catholics who would disapprove of revealing dress in their churches.
> 
> 5. The perfect bag for both men and women is the messenger bag, a bag that has a long strap that can be worn diagonally across the chest and held in front of you. That leaves your hands free to hold merchandise in stores or to help you keep in place in the bus or metro. The bag for women should have zippers that can be closed, to avoid being pickpocketed.
> 
> 6. For chilly days or nights, and for going out to restaurants, men can bring a navy blue blazer or a dark jacket. The inside pocket should ideally have a zipper so that you can keep your wallet safe.
> 
> 7. Women should also bring a light jacket and or sweater. Layering is important to keep warm. Spanish women always bring a light scarf and are experts in wrapping the scarf around their necks. Scarves change the look of a basic outfit and are good in disguising the fact that you are not bringing many clothes with you.
> 
> 8. A small foldable umbrella should always be taken for traveling. You can never tell when it will rain.
> 
> 9. Do not wear white jogging or tennis shoes. This is a dead giveaway that you are a foreigner. Use good leather shoes with rubber soles.
> 
> E. Spring and Fall Attire in the City
> 
> 1. Bring similar things as for summer, but bring warmer clothes. Bring a basic sweater with a discreet design that will match with your jacket.
> 
> 2. Jackets should be warm. Leather jackets are used frequently in Spain for cooler weather. You can buy very good leather jackets in Spain and this could be a good choice for a souvenir. The store will usually fix the cuffs for free, but allow them enough time to do this.
> 
> 3. Places like El Escorial can be extremely cold, even in spring and fall. Bring scarves and gloves.
> 
> F. Winter Attire in the City
> 
> 1. Be sure that your winter coat is warm if you are going to a place like Madrid in winter. Bring warm scarves and gloves.
> 
> 2. Many women in Madrid wear fur coats during winter. People walk on the streets very much in Spain and the fur coat is a light weight coat that is perfect for this weather. In the US, people many times shop in enclosed malls where heavy clothing is not needed. Spain is very different in this regard. Also the Spanish do not pay any attention to the small anti-fur lobby that exists here. The attitudes towards fur here are very different from the attitudes in the US. Wearing fur in Spain is politically correct.
> 
> 3. Bring a light raincoat if you are going to a place where you expect rain.


----------



## PStreet1

What a nice post, Carol.  Basically, it boils down to dressing in the manner that is appropriate in more cosmopolitan cities in the U.S.:  no shorts or shortened pants and a more sophisticated look.  I find that bringing lots of black works well for me; it adds sophistication and combines with other things.

Yesterday we were at The Valley of the Fallen and El Escorial--the guide is correct:  cold!

Now that we're in Madrid, it looks like we're going to get a break in the weather (knock on wood).


----------



## CarolF

PStreet1 said:


> What a nice post, Carol.  Basically, it boils down to dressing in the manner that is appropriate in more cosmopolitan cities in the U.S.:  no shorts or shortened pants and a more sophisticated look.  I find that bringing lots of black works well for me; it adds sophistication and combines with other things.
> 
> Yesterday we were at The Valley of the Fallen and El Escorial--the guide is correct:  cold!
> 
> Now that we're in Madrid, it looks like we're going to get a break in the weather (knock on wood).



Oh dear, I deleted the post which included my own comments.  Take what you wish from the information and ignore the tone was my intended recommendation.  I thought the "tone" of the post perhaps due to a cultural difference in expression and the OP's command of English.  It's the most comprehensive info I could find in one place and is confirmed in the guide books.  I liked the information about rubber soled shoes for the cobble stones.  

I do hope the weather continues to warm up and you manage to stay warm.


----------



## Pompey Family

That reads like an article taken from a 1950's travel guide!  Such widesweeping generalisations.  To put it simply, there is no 'standard' dresscode adopted by the spaniards, everybody dresses differently.  The young will dress different to the old and the middle aged and vice versa.  I wouldn't worry about what to wear, the only considerations should be suitability for the weather and climate and your comfort.  The locals aren't going to care what you wear and does it really matter if you're identified as a tourist?


----------



## CarolF

The information seems to be supported in my travel guides and also these articles:

http://www.barcelona-tourist-guide.com/en/shopping/barcelona-clothes.html

http://www.whattowearonholiday.com/holiday-wardrobe/europe/spain/66-what-to-wear-in-spain.php

http://www.journeywoman.com/ccc/ccc-s2.html

I believe it is safer to blend with the locals and also respectful.


----------



## PStreet1

That's my position, also.  Because of that post, I really studied the people going by several sidewalk cafes yesterday--day and evening.  Women (old, young, and middle aged) were all "put together:"  pants and matching jackets of some sort, or skirts and jackets.  Some young men were scruffy looking in scruffy jeans and scruffy-looking sweat shirts, but honestly, there were only a handful of them.  On women, lots of jeans of various sorts (colored, trimmed with something, plain) and jackets that "went with" the pants--picked up trim, etc.  Literally, all day, I saw no "scruffy" women.

We're in a residential area about 10-15 min. walk from the museums and Plaza del Sol.  It's definitely not a neighborhood one would call high-class, just ordinary, apparently working-class people.  The cafe's we were in were ordinary also with very ordinary prices.

I was definitely happier being dressed sort of like the people around me.

I just looked out the window, and for the first day since we've been in Spain, I see absolutely clear, bright blue skies.  I'm hoping it's an omen for our time in Madrid.


----------



## PStreet1

Quick weather report for anyone following this thread.  In Madrid, today, it is 30 celsius, which is 86 farehneit--sunny.  No clouds in the sky.


----------



## CarolF

PStreet1 said:


> Quick weather report for anyone following this thread.  In Madrid, today, it is 30 celsius, which is 86 farehneit--sunny.  No clouds in the sky.



 
At last.  Enjoy every minute.
As an aside, that article has got me checking out the length of all my trousers and everyone elses too. :rofl:


----------



## answeeney

Pompey Family said:


> That reads like an article taken from a 1950's travel guide!  Such widesweeping generalisations.  To put it simply, there is no 'standard' dresscode adopted by the spaniards, everybody dresses differently.  The young will dress different to the old and the middle aged and vice versa.  I wouldn't worry about what to wear, the only considerations should be suitability for the weather and climate and your comfort.  The locals aren't going to care what you wear and does it really matter if you're identified as a tourist?



I agree. I've just got back from a four night trip to Madrid and the dress code there is identical to that which you would expect in New York, London or Paris i.e. shorts are fine if you want to stand out as a tourist but, otherwise, dress either smartly or casually according to weather and activity. That said, most years I spend a week in Marbella and I'm in shorts the whole time, just like I am if I'm at the beach in Florida.

BTW Madrid was great and if you do go there make sure you take a day trip to Toledo - truly a fantastic place.


----------



## CarolF

If you wish to walk down the main street in Madrid, Kabul or Bangkok wearing red hot-pants, a sequinned crop-top, stiletto heels and a long blonde wig without shaving off your beard and moustache you CAN do it.  I think everyone will see you as a tourist and treat you accordingly, I expect you would get a holiday to remember.

The Trip Advisor post is written by a local, it is for people who are often referred to as "Travellers" rather than "Tourists".  Travellers get into the nitty-gritty details of religion, manners, values, culture and dress of the people and country they are visiting.  That post and all the other links contain advice for people looking for "culturally sensitive" information, there are 'widesweeping generalisations' for sure, take the info in and work out how and when to use it, or ignore it.  There is a difference between dressing as a tourist and dressing in culturally correct clothing.  Dress can affect safety, social interactions and can make or break an adventure.

I'm female and I choose not to dress and act "tourist" in many countries because:

Tourists can be seen as clueless and may -

.   be targeted  by thieves and scammers (tourist = money + easy target)

.   be sexually assaulted because their dress and mannerisms are misunderstood

.   get taken for a ride by taxi drivers (round and round the block) 

.   pay tourist price instead of local price (and still brag about their bartering skills)

.   be seated at the worst seat in the restaurant 

.   be given the tourist menu and not the 'chefs best' 

.   be subject to violence due to anti-American/Australian/British/whatever sentiment

.   be hassled by street vendors

the list goes on.  

I try to dress as closely to the local peoples style as possible (even down to the most popular brand of shoe) because I enjoy the travel experience that it gives me.  If I'm mistaken for a "local expat" I'm thrilled, or invited into the homes of the locals, I'm honoured.

I would dress like a tourist if I was spending time only with other tourists (I haven't done that yet).

There is much hardship in Spain at the moment (like many countries), now is a good time to blend in, not stand out IMO.


----------



## PStreet1

Now that it's hot in Madrid, I have a new fashion report:
1.  sundresses--long or short, breezy and cool
2.  cotton tunics worn as dresses by the young and slim
3.  tops are cotton, loose and flowing, or sheer, gauzy fabrics--again, allowing the breeze to flow through
4.  lots and lots of skirts--full, cotton, allowing the breeze to flow through.
5.  lots of "slender strapless tops." frequently "flowing--not t-shirts
6.  lots of loose, open weave sweaters with a t-shirt under them--again, allowing the breeze to flow through

Still a very pulled together look.  The shorts I've seen on what appear to be locals are worn with full length stockings----looks like a hot way to go.


----------



## PClapham

Currently in Lisbon and lots of hot pants!  Sometimes over panty hose, sometimes not- for the under 30 crowd of course.  88 degrees.

anitak


----------



## jlwquilter

I can dress exactly like the locals - and still look exactly like what I am - an American Tourist. I don't speak the language, I go to all the tourist attractions and gawk, I have a map in hand, I NEED the menu in English, and I, unlike the locals am not going to and from offices, errands, homes, and such. I am on my feet 8+ hours a day, out in the streets, getting what I consider to be my money's worth. Just like they would be if they visited my home town.

I do extensive research, I am polite and respectful in my manner, and I have yet to have any issues at all. I have found people helpful in all the countries I have visited. If they privately roll their eyes at my attire - well, I can live with that  I can consider it payment in entertainment for their putting up with me


----------

